# convivial



## funramp

*Hola,*
 
*Tengo esa frase y me gustaria tener su aviso en cuanto a mi traduccion.*

*"Cette zone de jeux est destinée a rendre le site convivial, **elle peut être engazonnée, équipée de bancs et d’autres mobilier".*
 
*"Esta zona de juegos esta destinada a que el emplazamiento sea convivial. Puede llevar cespéd, bancos u otros mobiliarios."*
 
*Como ven?*
 
*Gracias,*
*Clau*


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Esta zona de juegos está destinada a conseguir un lugar convivial, ya sea con césped, bancos u otro mobiliario urbano.

No estoy bien segura de que convivial sea el término adecuado. 

Espero que te sirva de algo mi propuesta.


----------



## funramp

si, muchas gracias me sirve mucho tu ayuda... y que piensas de la palabra distendido o caluroso en vez de convivial...? es que no encuentro sinonimos.

Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
convivial es barbarismo; no figura en ningún diccionario de la lengua.
Esta área de juego está destinada a *amenizar* este lugar; se puede plantar césped, dotarla con bancos o mobiliario urbano.


----------



## funramp

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## serena79

Hola,

Tengo una duda en la palabra 'convivial'- el contexto:

Découvrez cette plateforme interactive y conviviale entre <hébergeurs et voyageurs du monde entier

Descubre esta plataforma interactiva y familiar entre hospedadores y viajeros del mundo entero

¿Unas propuestas?


----------



## rolandbascou

He oido usar el español convivial para traducir el francés equivalente.
Creo que se puede entender bien en el sentido de estar a gusto mucha gente juntos, o algo parecido.


----------



## Domtom

¿Qué quieres decir con _plate-forme_?


----------



## serena79

Si yo también pero sigo con la duda..A ver si hay otras propuestas- gracias rolandbascou


----------



## Domtom

No estoy tan seguro, ¿eh?, de que se diga _convivial_ en español; acabo de lanzar la pregunta en el "Sólo".


----------



## rolandbascou

Los cruceros apostan sobre la atmosfera convivial ...
Extrait d´une publicité d´agence de voyages ...


----------



## Domtom

rolandbascou said:


> Los cruceros apostan sobre la atmosfera convivial ...
> Extrait d´une publicité d´agence de voyages ...


 
Debe de ser "marketing": adopción de extranjerismos para llamar más la atención en publicidad. Como hostal, que al final se nos ha quedado hotel, que parece que si se dice en francés es más hostal.


----------



## rolandbascou

Domtom said:


> Debe de ser "marketing": adopción de extranjerismos para llamar más la atención en publicidad. Como hostal, que al final se nos ha quedado hotel, que parece que si se dice en francés es más hostal.


Asi es, y sobre todo al no tener el español palabra equivalente.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Lo de "hospedadores" me suena a parásitos y garrapatas, no me gusta nada en esta frase, y "convivial" me suena fantasticamente porque vivo en Francia, pero ya veo que no existe , yo diría "ambiente distendido, relajado o de camaradería" y un poco más cheli, "enrrollado, de buen rollo", pero ya sé que no es lo correcto en estos casos.

Saludos

PD: Y "hébergeurs" pienso a sites web, y no parece ser que sea eso, pero es solo mi impresión...


----------



## Domtom

serena79 said:


> Tengo una duda en la palabra 'convivial'- el contexto:
> 
> Découvrez cette plateforme interactive y conviviale entre <hébergeurs et voyageurs du monde entier
> 
> Descubre esta plataforma interactiva y familiar entre hospedadores y viajeros del mundo entero


 
Otras:
Descubr*a* esta plataforma interactiva en un ambiente de convivencia entre...

Descubra esta plataforma interactiva en un ambiente amistoso entre...


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Sí, pero de "buena" convivencia, porque te aseguro que las hay malísimas..


----------



## chics

Hola, se me ocurre que más que el sentido de que conviven, de que estás juntos, se refiere a desencorsetada, informal, fluída, amistosa, cordial...


----------



## Domtom

En el S.E.,



serena79 said:


> Pero no puedo decir: 'alquileres amistosos' si?
> Al final, he puesto: 'alquileres fraternales'


 
No, creo que estaba mejor hospedadores, o huéspedes, por ejemplo:

Descubra esta plataforma interactiva en un ambiente amistoso entre huéspedes y viajeros del mundo entero.


----------



## serena79

Domtom said:


> En el S.E.,
> 
> 
> 
> No, creo que estaba mejor hospedadores, o huéspedes, por ejemplo:
> 
> Descubra esta plataforma interactiva en un ambiente amistoso entre huéspedes y viajeros del mundo entero.



Gracias pero los huéspedes son verdaderamente los viajeros asi que no podemos decir esto. Son, por un lado, los que hospedan, y por otro, los que son hospedados: o huéspedes o viajeros (y he puesto viajero a posta porque todavía no son huéspedes)

**** Regla 45 , diríjase a un moderador por PM por favor.
**** El inglés no está autorizado en este foro.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Harrison

¿Qué os parece

"Descubra esta simpática plataforma interactiva entre anfitriones y viajeros de todo el mundo"?

¿o "agradable" en vez de "simpática"?

No es lo mismo que "convivial", ¡¡¡pero es que ese término es siempre un quebradero de cabeza para traducir!!!


----------



## Gil

Suggestion
fácil de usar o utilisar


----------



## jacotot

buenas tardes, 

y en el caso de "espace public convivial", como lo traducirian al español ?? 

Quiero hablar de un lugar donde es agradable juntarse con otras personas, platicar, ver la gente que pasa, o simplemente estar (sin juntarse con nadie), o mas sencillamente aun pasar (atravesar) ... quiero decir : en este caso no necesariamente es "amistoso" o "fraternal" como se puede traducir en otros contextos...

Me explico ?

PD: me doy cuenta al escribir esto que "agradable" sería una buena opción para traducir... pero tienen otras propuestas ??

Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

¿Ambiente distendido? = Relajado y apetecible.

Saludos


----------



## esteban

_Ameno_ también se va acercando a la idea de _convivial _en algunos casos.

Saludos


----------



## jacotot

me husta "ameno" ! Gracias !


----------



## esteban

De nada jacotot. Las propuestas de Pinairun también valdrían creo yo. La verdad es que hay varias opciones pero es difícil encontrar una que traduzca perfectamente ese convivial. 

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Creo que hay un matiz que escapa siempre cuando se intenta traducir convivial, y es ese compartir que caracteriza la convivencia. 

Creo que el adjetivo "comunicativo" merece un sitio aquí, además de los ya citados. No porque sea el ideal, sino porque completa la idea. 

Y quizás algún día, reuniendo todos estos adjetivos se nos ocurra otro que lo englobe todo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

¿"De camaradería" sería excesivo?


----------



## swift

Yo lo traduciría "un espacio público de convivencia", o bien "un espacio público de intercambio social".


----------



## totor

Como este hilo fue de alguna manera subdividido por la atinada propuesta de Domtom de consultar en Sólo Español, me permito repetir aquí el post que puse en dicho foro, para que conste:



Probo said:


> en latín existe la palabra _convivium _que significa "banquete". Los poemas en los que se ensalzan estas francachelas de amigotes, sean de literatura latina o griega clásica reciben el nombre de "conviviales" y componen un subgénero dentro de la poesía lírica que es el género "convivial".



La palabra francesa que da origen a este hilo remite exclusivamente a lo que dice Probo: banquetes y festines.

A punto tal que fue muy utilizada por Brillat-Savarin.

Sin embargo, su uso se ha extendido para abarcar a la buena disposición, a la convivencia armónica.

En suma, la sociabilidad:


> *sociable**.*(Del lat. _sociabĭlis_).
> *1. *adj. Naturalmente inclinado al trato y relación con las personas o que gusta de ello.



(DRAE)


----------



## Paquita

Hola Totor:

¿y cómo traduces: "le repas fut convivial" ????? "la comida/cena fue sociable"¿?


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> ¿y cómo traduces: "le repas fut convivial" ?????



La comida se desarrolló en un ambiente de sana camaradería  .

¡Ah, Paquita!

¿Tú crees que existe una palabra única para todos los casos posibles de traducción?


----------



## Paquita

totor said:


> ¿Tú crees que existe una palabra única para todos los casos posibles de traducción?



Por supuesto que no, pero temía que nos dieras "sociable/sociabilidad" como solución universal 

(en realidad temía que alguien entendiera mal tu respuesta, pero esto, no te lo diré a vos...)


----------



## davida14

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour 
 je dois traduire 

- L 'atmosphère est conviviale "

 Je n aime pas -amistosa- 

 Google m 'indique des articles de presse espagnole où le mot - convival- apparaît -
 Cependant ,les dictionnaires ne donnent aucun résultat pour -convival-

Que suggérez-vous ? 
Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Cette question a déjà été posée, lisez les propositions déjà faites.

J'ajoute :
- ambiente cordial / atmósfera amigable

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## davida14

Hola ,

 En fait , on n 'a pas répondu à ma question . 
Il ne s 'agissait pas d obtenir des synonymes . 

La pregunta es la siguiente 
¿- Convival- es correcto o no ?

 ce mot se retrouve dans certains textes rédigés en espagnol

Merci bien


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Votre question est donc une question pour le SE, vous pouvez la poser (en espagnol) dans le fil déjà ouvert.


----------



## totor

davida14 said:


> ¿- Convival- es correcto o no ?


Dado que este tema me tocó muy de cerca en la traducción de un libro de Alain Caillé y otros, llamado precisamente _À propos de la convivialité_, me permito copiarme a mí mismo en la "Nota del traductor" que da inicio al libro.

_La palabra francesa que titula este libro, convivialité _[…]_ es, literalmente, “gusto por las reuniones y los festines”, y su uso moderno como neologismo deriva de una definición de Ivan Illich: “El conjunto de las relaciones autónomas y creativas entre las personas por un lado, y de las relaciones entre las personas y su entorno por el otro”. _[…]_.
Si bien no hay en nuestra lengua una traducción aceptable y aceptada de esta palabra, dado que el libro de Ivan Illich citado en epígrafe de la introducción (el mismo del que fue tomada la definición antedicha) ha sido vertido al español como _La convivencialidad_, emplearemos en todos los casos este término y sus derivados._

Lo que quiero significar es que, al margen de miles de apariciones en google, habiendo por lo menos dos precedentes literarios en nuestra lengua (obra de dos traductores distintos), creo que la palabra "convivencial" es la pertinente.


----------



## davida14

Fort intéressant .  Mais plus précisément pour traduire- Une atmosphère conviviale - diriez - vous un ambiente convivial o convival ? tout ceci est bien byzantin ...


----------



## totor

Ce qu'il y a d'embêtant, Davida, c'est qu'il s'agit de termes qui n'ont pas d'équivalence parfaite en espagnol.

Donc, il 's'agit de nuances et d'impressions.

À mon avis, il faudrait dire "un ambiente convivencial" ou, si tu veux rester sur les mots disons "permis", "una atmósfera sociable" (qui est presque la même chose que _conviviale_). Mais tout de même, rien n'empêche que tu dises "convival" ou, dans ce cas-là, plutôt "convivial" (100 fois plus d'apparitions en google).


----------



## davida14

Je crois que vais choisir - convivial- .on verra bien Saludos a Buenos Aires , esa encantadora ciudad


----------



## totor

¡Buenas noticias!


> convivencial
> 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la convivencia.


convivencial | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------

